
Show HN: Solitext. Send yourself text message reminders throughout the day - travisjungroth
https://www.solitext.com/
======
travisjungroth
Last night I finished a project I’ve been working on in my spare time. It’s a
web app where you can set up a group of messages, and get one of those
messages texted to you at scheduled times. I use it to remind myself of things
that are important but I tend to forget throughout the day.

While at work, I might get “Writes lots of tests” or “Go for short walks”.
Every night at 11, my phone buzzes with “Get lots of sleep”. I wrote it as a
script about a month ago, and have found it surprisingly valuable. Now I’ve
finished a web app so other people can use it too.

Lessons learned:

I’m finally decent at estimating time for projects. I can do that by breaking
it into the smallest pieces I can, remembering the longest it’s taken me to do
that sort of task (not the shortest) and then doubling it (to account for
missed stuff). That seems to be about right.

Writing an MVP script for myself was huge. I did that in about 3 hours and
this project has taken more like 50. Having something useful already was very
motivating and I learned a lot over the month. I hardcoded everything (the
schedule, the text, my phone number) into that first script just to get
something working. I was able to reuse the shuffling code, so it wasn’t
totally scrapped.

 __Stack __

Python 3 (Used pipenv for the first time and I’d highly recommend it)

Django 1.11

Postgres

Bootstrap

jQuery

 __Providers __

Hosting: Heroku

Code: GitHub

DNS: EasyDNS

Bug Reporting: Sentry

Texting: Twilio

Bootstrap Theme: Lumen by Bootswatch

Home image: MockuPhone

So, give it a try and let me know how you like it!

[https://www.solitext.com/](https://www.solitext.com/)

